# 65 gto question



## Baahhhh (Mar 10, 2011)

Just wondering if it was possible to have a 65 GTO special ordered back in the day, in whatever exterior and interior color you wanted? The reason im asking is because my father and I have yet to find another GTO like his, the original exterior color is Mayfair maize and the interior color is red. the car is a sports coupe, 389 with tri-power,4 speed. From what I can tell that color combination wasn't even available that year.

Thanks Billy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Baahhhh said:


> Just wondering if it was possible to have a 65 GTO special ordered back in the day, in whatever exterior and interior color you wanted? The reason im asking is because my father and I have yet to find another GTO like his, the original exterior color is Mayfair maize and the interior color is red. the car is a sports coupe, 389 with tri-power,4 speed. From what I can tell that color combination wasn't even available that year.
> 
> Thanks Billy


Anything's possible. Depsite the fact that Pontiac discontinued the TriPower for the 67 model year, there are known cases where dealers installed them for customers using parts out of inventory. 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there are cases i heard of where cars had been painted non GTO colors for dealer family and such, also GM employees there is a special paint code also that was open. you should order the PHS documentation thats the only way to tell, it should list special paint option along with the color. i will check what the cowl tag code is for special color, just saw it in an article.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

If the paint code is 00 that means it was a special order paint or the car was painted Tiger Gold.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Have have read there was a number of colors that could be ordered .With SPEC. or 22 on the data plate as well as the O
I beleave all the colors came out at the same time as when the Tiger Gold was released.
Hope that helps


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree thats what the article said cowl tag "left blank" and Purchase order reading "Special paint" with no reference to color. car in article was Verado Green 67', which was a firebird only color until 68'


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Baahhhh's car isn't a special paint car. It's a standard GTO color. What is special is the red interior, which IMO, would look great with the Mayfair Maize paint. There's a raggedy '66 on ebay that's got a paint code of "12".....turns out it's factory '66 Corvette Sunfire Yellow. Looks like a big bananna! There was a Burgundy '65 on ebay with a factory gold interior (weird but correct) and my in-law had a Starlight Black '67 Lemans ragtop with a gold interior and a white top. Verdoro Green '67's are sometimes seen, too. Lots of options, and lots of custom orders back in the day. There is a '64 GTO for sale in Texas currently, which was ordered with auto on the column, AC, bench seat, and a TEMPREST interior. It's actually pretty cool looking. Weird, but "correct". I always though that a Verdoro Green '64 or '65 convertible would look nice, with the Parchment interior.......


----------



## Baahhhh (Mar 10, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Baahhhh's car isn't a special paint car. It's a standard GTO color. What is special is the red interior, which IMO, would look great with the Mayfair Maize paint. There's a raggedy '66 on ebay that's got a paint code of "12".....turns out it's factory '66 Corvette Sunfire Yellow. Looks like a big bananna! There was a Burgundy '65 on ebay with a factory gold interior (weird but correct) and my in-law had a Starlight Black '67 Lemans ragtop with a gold interior and a white top. Verdoro Green '67's are sometimes seen, too. Lots of options, and lots of custom orders back in the day. There is a '64 GTO for sale in Texas currently, which was ordered with auto on the column, AC, bench seat, and a TEMPREST interior. It's actually pretty cool looking. Weird, but "correct". I always though that a Verdoro Green '64 or '65 convertible would look nice, with the Parchment interior.......


Yeah the color combo looks really nice but weird to, ill try to get some pics up if a few days.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

My car was supposedly ordered. Now, it's not really "custom" since everything is normal on it. But they didn't have the car my mom wanted on the lot, so she ordered this one and waited for it. It was built in Fremont, shipped to Boise, she picked it up there and drove it back to the San Diego Naval base where she was stationed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ghosttown, My '65 GTO was built in Fremont, shipped to Spokane, sold in Spokane, and by 1966 was in the Sunnyvale/San Jose CA Bay area, where it stayed. Funny how these cars were built here, shipped north, and returned here almost immediately.. I'm sure glad it happened that way!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

its a good thing. when people talk about rust free california cars i dont think they have been to truckee.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ghosttown, My '65 GTO was built in Fremont, shipped to Spokane, sold in Spokane, and by 1966 was in the Sunnyvale/San Jose CA Bay area, where it stayed. Funny how these cars were built here, shipped north, and returned here almost immediately.. I'm sure glad it happened that way!


Hey, I just noticed you're a Fresno guy. A little off topic, but are you much of a Bulldog fan?

I'm glad mine went back south too. My Mom partied like a rock star in that little red Lemans while in SD. I think being a young lady with a shiny new red car close to a beach was good times, no matter what era you're talking about.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ghost, not a real Bulldogs fan, don't really follow spectator sports at all....I'm more of a "go out and do it yourself" type of guy. I like motor sports and outdoors activities....in fact, "ghost town exploring" is waaaay up on the list! (I mostly do 4x4 stuff in Nevada) I'm originally from Oakland, so I should be a Raiders fan, but I'm anything but! Speaking of rust, I once looked at a 15 year old Starlight Black 4 speed '65 GTO Hardtop in the sunset district of San Francisco....the tops of the fenders and roof looked like lace: all rusted completely through. Car didn't have a dent in it, had it's original paint and red pinstripe, too. Black on black. It was a real shame. If if had been washed and waxed every notw and then, it would probably still be with us!


----------

